# Working on Duck Call for @Steve Smith



## ghost1066 (Jul 1, 2015)

I started spinning the DIW and ABW duck call for @Steve Smith to finish up our trade. I got this glued and on the lathe then had to flip the barrel since the grain looked better the other direction. I have the barrel and insert sleeve turned now I will hand sand them since they don't sand all that well on the lathe. Next will be cutting the guts to fit the sleeve and getting a finish on the call.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 1, 2015)

Time to spread some jealousy to my duck hunter buddy.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 1, 2015)

@Steve Smith here is a bit better view after I pulled it out of the stain. Good and glossy so you can see it better. It is storming here is the clear I put on after this was dry is taking forever to dry much less cure. Got a little run I need to buff out when it cures the guts are in it now and the JB weld is curing, too. Should be done tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 1, 2015)

Handsome call Tommy !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 1, 2015)

that's some good progress. I did not figure you'd get out to the shop for a while. Looks great! I'll have time to practice on it before duck season.


----------

